# Insulating barn ceiling and boiler ?s



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

8 hours in the attic yesterday and ran a little short. Couple more today at most and that job will be done thankfully 😳 
Probably didn't need a foot but I didn't wanna skimp out on insulation


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

You only buy insulation once. You buy heat forever.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

koditten said:


> You only buy insulation once. You buy heat forever.


That's a pretty good quote!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

163 bags and 10 hours of attic and respirator time and she's finished. Pallets and bags disappeared in the bonfire and barn is cleaned up. It's time for a beer now
Now I have all summer to get the in floor heat going and install a vehicle hoist


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Nice, I hope you had help loafing the hopper, when I did mine my wife and son were loading and they kept up but not by much.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Consider a scissor lift. These can be found on the FB marketplace used for $1000 or so.

I have a 2 post lift as well as one of these movable units. I love that I can move it around the shop or outside when the weather cooperates. Slap a piece of plywood on it and you have an adjustable height work bench.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

jjlrrw said:


> Nice, I hope you had help loafing the hopper, when I did mine my wife and son were loading and they kept up but not by much.


The one I got from home depot was pretty slow, 1 person could easily keep up


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have to blow my ceiling in for my Garage, not looking forward to it. I have infloor heat but haven't hooked it all up yet. I'm going to run Glycol in a closed loop system out there. I'm also going to hang a heater from the trusses to bring it up to temp when I want to. Spring project.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> I have to blow my ceiling in for my Garage, not looking forward to it. I have infloor heat but haven't hooked it all up yet. I'm going to run Glycol in a closed loop system out there. I'm also going to hang a heater from the trusses to bring it up to temp when I want to. Spring project.


Well I got half of those 2 projects done, at some point this summer I'm gonna get the boiler done. Before the heating season I gotta get my service doors swapped out and overhead doors sealed up a little better. Service doors were pretty cheap made doors, gonna swap them out for a fiberglass setup


----------

